
America Needs Compulsory National Service - wellsjosephc
https://josephcwells.com/blog/e-pluribus-unum-a-case-for-compulsory-national-service
======
babulus
Counterpoint: no we don't.

Fucking idiot.

~~~
dang
We've banned this account for repeatedly breaking the site guidelines. If you
don't want to be banned, you're welcome to email hn@ycombinator.com and give
us reason to believe that you'll follow the rules in the future.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

